# How many???



## SweetException (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a ten gallon tank and im not sure how many fish i can safely put in it?? I rember when i was a kid i had soo many fish and they seemed to live forever. I have 4 right now and they are doing good...But i would like some more. Thanks


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

What kind of fish do you have now and what kind would you like to get?


----------



## SweetException (Feb 11, 2005)

I have 2 kissing goruamis that are white...and...two blue gouramis. The blue ones just seem to sit on the rocks at the bottom...Is that normal?? I dont know what to get so you can help me out


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

i think you can add like 4 more tetras or rasboras. what filter do you have?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The Kissing gourami get WAY to big for a 10G tank.. If you are going to keep them you will need a MUCH bigger tank for just them.


rc


----------



## SweetException (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah i figured that..And i have been looking into getting a bigger tank. It would be nice. I enjoy watching them...How often are you supposed to feed them? Some people say different things..And how big are the kissing ones going to get and how long does it take?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I feed my fish once per day... Usually I feed one pinch then wait to see if they eat it all then give more. I would feed yours maybe once or twice a day and only a pinch. Gouramis will eat and eat and not stop they can be very piggy. 

Kissing Gouramis can reach 11.8 inches in as short as 3 years.


----------

